# New Puppy with Fleas



## Blake42 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello everyone! 

I just picked up my new 10 week old Chi today and he couldn't be more perfect. He has used his wee pad every time he's gone potty so far (knock on wood) and before getting him i read on here about using a playpen and its been working out really well. I felt two small scabs on him throughout the day and upon further investigation I saw a flea crawling through his fur. I panicked a little because I had him upstairs where my cat lives for an hour and I was worried they would get all over the house. I had some version of frontline for my cat and so I saw online that some people said it would be fine to use it on a puppy over 8 weeks so i applied a tube and then whipped of any excess because i didn't want him to become saturated or overdose or anything…can you tell I'm freaking out I will wash all his bedding tomorrow and now his playpen is in my room so i guess i will have to was all my bedding too. I guess my question is do i have to worry or the treatment going to just kill them? Do i have to treat the entire house or anything? ANY input would be very much appreciated! thanks everyone. Picture will be coming soon!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Can't wait to see pics. There are some online instructions on how to remove ticks. I forgot exactly how to do it. I came across it once on something I was reading. I had no idea a person could remove tucks themselves. I think it's with tweezers, then saturate the tick in rubbing alcohol to kill it before you just toss it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pitluvs (Jul 24, 2013)

Just a word of caution, although the formula is the same in all of those treatments, the doses can be different. Careful when dosing an animal without knowing the proper dose per weight (I buy kitten Revolution to dose pet rats, I calculate how many cc per lbs). My boyfriend dosed his sisters cat once with Frontline and the cat ended up having seizures because the dose was way to high. 
We use Revolution ourselves and always treated our pets, but never the home. The fleas kept jumping on the animal and dying. After a week, nothing was left alive in the bug department. I'd say give everything a wash and you should be fine. Vacuum up any carpets etc and if it's cloth like and can't be washed, freeze it for a few days.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Actually, ANY dog shampoo will kill fleas. One thing you do is buy the pill that kills all fleas within 30 minutes. Can't remember the name. Then you continue the treatment with the flea med that is put between the shoulders. If you just saw one, then hopefully he is not infested.


----------



## Blake42 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I decided to wash off the treatment that was not for dogs immediately after calling a 24 hr vet hospital. They said it should be fine but using one for puppies would probably be more effective. Got him k9 advantix 2 and a flea comb. Only found two the first day which were dead so I probably overreacted. He is flea free and the best decision Ive ever made.


----------



## Ladidog (Jan 26, 2014)

Just on a side note. If you have a really young animal of any fur species that you find flea(s) on and are not sure if its old enough for flea chemicals, the you can bath it gently in Dawn (that's what rescue workers bath rescued animals in), it will kill all existing fleas and eggs without harming your animal (they use it on oil spill rescues (birds, seals, rabbits, ermine, etc) then to insure they don't return use a diluted solution of 1tsp to 1gallon of water of Avon's original Skin So Soft. You may need to repeat the SOS about every 10 days as it is n ot long lasting but it will repel the fleas if your animal goes outdoors for any reason. This will also work on nursing mothers, without harming them or the babies. I rescued ferrets for many years and they often came infested with hordes of fleas. They were usually sick as well. This system worked wonders.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

When we got a puppy with a bad case of fleas, we bathed him a few times in Dawn dish soap. It worked GREAT, and the fleas were gone after two or three baths. You may have to repeat, though, if he catches fleas again in a few days, but when he's big enough you can just use Frontline. 

---


Last fall I used only half a tube of Frontline on Cuddles when she was around 14-16 weeks old, and she never got fleas. I felt a lot better, since she was so small then. I wish Frontline would come in a smaller size for really small dogs like Chis.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

I to use Revolution, i get it where it comes in glass vial and theres enough to dose 8 times, i calculate how much per pound weight cc and do it that way works wonders, and it not only treats fleas, ticks, prevents heart worm and so forth but works great on ear mites as well as sarcoptic mange.

Susan the pill your thinking about is probably Capstar but there is another one that works just like it called Comfortis and when using these you always want the pet someplace where the fleas wont be falling off all over the house like confined to a bathroom or crate. Even though it starts killing fleas very quickly it can last for many hrs befour all fleas are dead.


----------



## Ladidog (Jan 26, 2014)

Just a tip, for those who might not be aware. Frontline is Frontline is Frontline. The different packaging is for dosage only. If you have multiple small animals, you can buy a large dog size packaging and 'USING THE PROPER DOSAGE' administer it with a small needless syringe. The trick is the dosage. You can check with your vet or try researching the internet for dosage. YOU CAN overdose so be aware. Also, if you have leftovers, you can store it in a dark bottle, with a tight top in a dark cabinet for next month. I used to rescue domestic ferrets and we used 1-2 drops (small female to large male) and it works great. 
Just FYI.....


----------

